# Screen Innovations Shows Off Projection Screens that Work in Bright Rooms at CEDIA Expo 2012



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would love to hear your thoughts on the Black Diamond Zero Edge G2 Mech........


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on the Black Diamond Zero Edge G2 Mech........


Maybe I should hit them up for samples. Maybe they've actually changed and will send them out without me having to resort to covert operations to get them. Maybe they've changed their screen. 

Things that make me go hmmmmm...


I'm not a fan of a the Zero Edge. I like the trim look. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sure would be great if they would send a sample - although, I agree. I like the trim look too....


----------

